# my pet wasp[s]journal



## bhoeschcod (Sep 20, 2008)

day 1 sept 20 2008 I found 1 wasp flying outside decided to keep her hope to get more wasps later today.i shall make a new cage but dont know how or what it will look like any sugestions i want the setup to be easy to make


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Sep 20, 2008)

You keep wasps as pets? I love tarantulas, scorpions, and large centipedes, but wasps, bees, and the like scare the crap outta me!


----------



## clam1991 (Sep 20, 2008)

i was actually thinking about keeping wasps a couple months ago but its getting near winter and i cant find any till next year 

can you send me tips via pm?


----------



## bhoeschcod (Sep 20, 2008)

sure i will pm you a good site.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Sep 21, 2008)

*oh no*

well my wasp died but i will now have another journal to replace it it is about my pet bald face hornet


----------



## bhoeschcod (Sep 22, 2008)

Found a northern paper wasp and  put in a kk with a paper cup taped to the side [for food],moist cotton for water and some nesting material ex peices of paper cup,cardboard and waxpaper.


----------



## kingfarvito (Sep 23, 2008)

look up the threads by cheshire......something about wasps


----------



## bhoeschcod (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks, also anybody have info for caring for a new foundress like should i hibernate it and if so how and were?


----------



## Matt K (Sep 24, 2008)

This guy "Tleilaxu" keeps wasps and knows a lot about them. Here is an example:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/show...highlight=wasp


----------



## bhoeschcod (Sep 25, 2008)

its still alive


----------



## bhoeschcod (Sep 27, 2008)

does anyone care about this fourm?


----------



## calum (Sep 28, 2008)

i'm sure the mods do.


----------



## calum (Sep 28, 2008)

and so do I.


----------



## Xaranx (Sep 28, 2008)

Should check out venomlist, they have a forum specifically for wasps/bees/etc.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Sep 28, 2008)

Xaranx said:


> Should check out venomlist, they have a forum specifically for wasps/bees/etc.


Im already a member there!


----------



## bhoeschcod (Sep 28, 2008)

well i put another wasp with her but the new wasp killed her but i decided to keep the wasp that killed her so ill uptate on this wasp


----------



## bhoeschcod (Sep 28, 2008)

i put in a bird nest and the wasp is using it for a house lol


----------



## Lizamphid (Sep 29, 2008)

bhoeschcod said:


> day 1 sept 20 2008 I found 1 wasp flying outside decided to keep her hope to get more wasps later today.i shall make a new cage but dont know how or what it will look like any sugestions i want the setup to be easy to make


christ.. are you mad:wall:


----------



## thedude (Sep 29, 2008)

i've got to ask. did you just randomly catch a wasp? is it a queen? are you expecting it to build a nest and start a colony?


----------



## bhoeschcod (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah i randomly caugt it and no it wasnt a queen and i dont expect it to nest.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Sep 29, 2008)

small update sheis now living in that old bird nest i havent seen her since i put it in there i hope shes still there


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 19, 2008)

havent updated this in ages heres a vid of my new wasp cage http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu...oID=44836


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 21, 2008)

bhoeschcod said:


> havent updated this in ages heres a vid of my new wasp cage http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu...oID=44836


link doesn't work


----------



## bhoeschcod (Oct 21, 2008)

whoops see if this works http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=44794535

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=44836899

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=44983005


----------



## calum (Oct 21, 2008)

can't see to well but it looks like a _vespula vulgaris_. aka Yellowjacket.  

to be honest there isn't much point in keeping it, it's a drone, by the look of it, and it's sole purpose in life is to help maintain the nest. otherwise it's scorp food. you can try feeding it a sugary syrup if you want, they looooooove sweet stuff.


----------

